# Orchid show in Schio, Italy



## lipelgas (Oct 20, 2012)

A few weeks ago I had a chance to participate in a small orchid show in Schio, organised by local group of orchid lovers. Schio has been since 12th century important centre of prosperous wool manufacturing, even so important that was called "Manchester of Italy". Show was hold in former manufactury building and showplants nicely arranged between museum items. Signs of importancy of wool productions were everywhere - machinery and tools, photos of old production were exposed in several places. Even key of hotel room gave a hint - it was shape of a lamb.

Driving to show was for me already experience - from very "flat" land (highest point of Estonia is 318 m) - mountains around:







A small river was running under the building of show:











Plants were nicely arranged between tweed rolls and machinery:





















This huge showplant is from a local hobbyist:






Cattleya speciosissima 'Stanley':






Christensonia vietnamica:






Phalaenopsis violacea:






Aeranthes ramosa:






Paphiopedilum leucochilum:






Group of Paphiopedilums helenae and charlesworthii:






Paphiopedilum hybrid without name:






Again, it was a very nice and well organised show in a very nice and historical city.


----------



## Dido (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice sohw thanks for the pics,
so you was near my house during this trip.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2012)

I really like the no-name Paph.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow, must have been a great place, and surely a lovely background for the exhibit !!!! Thanks!!! Jean


----------



## fibre (Oct 21, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> I really like the no-name Paph.



Me too! ... and the old building with the river.


----------



## Hera (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks like you had a fun day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Susie11 (Oct 21, 2012)

I love the hybrid paph! What a beauty. Shame we don't know what it is.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks like a wonderful show venue. How many people in the local society?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> I really like the no-name Paph.





fibre said:


> Me too! ... and the old building with the river.


And the mountains!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

